# Newbie - surgery next Friday



## willow13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello all! I am new to the boards. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery next week and would love to hear more about what to expect before, during, after, etc.

About 14 years ago I was diagnosed with Graves after the birth of my first child. However, I never experienced many symptoms and so let it go. After a year or so my endocrinologist told me my thyroid was functioning normally and no followup needed.

In 2010 I became pregnant with my third, and decided to check thyroid hormones "just in case". They were slightly off, but consult with endo showed normal for pregnancy range. However, after pregnancy, I was also found to have a high calcium level, which indicated primary hyperparathyroidism. I was not ready for surgery, so I put it off. I also had some pretty severe postpartum depression and anxiety, which I took Zoloft for until just last month.

Thyroid started enlarging and sono last Spring showed nodules. Biopsy was normal. surgery was recommended at the time, but I was again not ready. Finally this past fall my symptoms started getting to me, Ive gained weight and I have pressure on my windpipe, so I have agreed to the surgery.

I had a scan in Dec and I presume I will be told at my pre-op appt on Tuesday what the plan is, whether full thyroidectomy or partial. Since this is a double procedure (removing parathyroid tumor as well) I am feeling pretty nervous. This is my first real surgery ever.

So, any advice or tips on how to get through this as bestg I can?

Thank You!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

willow, glad you found us!

As surgeries go, this one's not too bad. I liked it so much, I had it done twice! One lobe, then the other...but I digress.

There are lots of great threads here about preparing for surgery, and since we think of different things at different times, it might not be a bad idea to snoop through some of those.

For most of us, the surgery was pretty easy, with a short recovery time. But some people did have some issues with parathyroids & calcium, which requires extra attention, but is generally temporary. As far as recovery, you will likely be up and about the next day. Yes, you'll be tired...it IS a surgery, after all...but it shouldn't knock you off your feet for any length of time. (My 31 year old sister-in-law had knee surgery a month ago and is still miserable and having difficulty. My thyroid surgeries were WAYYYY easier than what she's going through.)

Plan to get plenty of rest and let yourself be pampered by the people who love you. And most importantly, start on a decent dose of replacement thyroid hormone right away, especially if you have a total thyroidectomy.

You may want to ask your surgeon how he/she will protect your vocal cords (a.k.a. laryngeal nerves). And if you are prone to motion sickness, ABSOLUTELY mention that to the anesthesiologist before your surgery. Take my word for it!

Best wishes!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto everything Octavia said!

I had a very easy time and was back to my old self in no time. Do ask what the plan is for replacement medication...that was the only hang up for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

willow13 said:


> Hello all! I am new to the boards. I am scheduled for thyroid surgery next week and would love to hear more about what to expect before, during, after, etc.
> 
> About 14 years ago I was diagnosed with Graves after the birth of my first child. However, I never experienced many symptoms and so let it go. After a year or so my endocrinologist told me my thyroid was functioning normally and no followup needed.
> 
> ...












Good to have you here. Sorry it has come to that but most of us if not all of us would agree you are headed in the right direction.

I personally did not have the surgery but many here have and I am sure they will rally w/tips and experiences.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome willow!

Truthfully, thyroid surgery was the easiest type I've ever gone though, and then I wondered what took me so long to decide to do it. Compared to post delivery (x2) it was a breeze.

As Octavia mentioned, tell them if you get motion sickness, and if you have a sensitive stomach let the anesthesiologist know that as well. The only hitch I had was that I don't do well with anesthesia stomach wise, but then I knew that and was prepared for it. Remember, nothing to eat or drink after midnight the night before, and if you've noticed that your gastro motility is slow you might want to make that no food after 10 pm... trust me. 

Pack a small bag with things to keep you occupied. I didn't sleep much while in the hospital between the regular nurses' visits and the leftover thyroid hormone. I took my Nook downloaded with a new book, some games, and the Netflix app, along with my earphones, and found myself reading and watching movies at 3 am.

Your neck may be stiff and sore afterwards, and with me it was probably more irritating than the surgical site itself. Light stretching/range of motion exercises as soon as you feel comfortable enough to do them will help. I can't find the specific pdf I used but the gist of it is;

-Turn your head to the right as far as you can and hold it for 5 seconds, repeat to the left.
- Bring your right ear toward your shoulder as far as you can and hold for 5 seconds, repeat on the left.
- Tilt your head back, then down, then bring your head back to neutral, tuck your chin and tilt your head down. Hold this for 5 seconds. 
Repeat these several times per day.

I had a layer of plastic adhesive over gauze which protected the steri-strips my doc used on the outer layer of my incision so there were no worries with dislodging them doing the exercises or taking a shower.

Purchase a bottle of Tums, the fruit smoothies are the best, so you can have them on hand afterwards. I did have a few problems with numbness/tingling in my lips and fingers, signs that your calcium is low, during the first week home. I popped a calcium and D supplement once per day and chewed a tums whenever the tingling started, which solved it pretty quickly. If you are having a total thyroidectomy your doc will probably move the paras not effected with the tumor to an area of muscle. It's what my surgeon did.

I was in the morning of the surgery and out by noon the next day. Because I had a 2 1/2 hour car ride ahead of me to get home I purchased a memory foam U shaped neck pillow to use during it. It was definitely nice to have.

That's all that comes to mind for now. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## MChele (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Willow. I had a thyroid lobectomy three weeks ago and told my husband the other day that if I ever need to have the other half removed I won't procrastinate like I did this time. As far as the actual surgery went, I was out within a minute of being wheeled into the OR and the next thing I knew a man (the nurse) interrupted my lovely dream about "The Nutcracker" and told me that my surgery was over and that I was in recovery. Although I definitely wouldn't wave my hand and yell "pick me" if they were asking for volunteer patients, it truly wasn't bad. And this is from a woman who gave birth to her baby boy at an Alternative Birth Center with a Certified Nurse Midwife in attendance because I don't like hospitals!

I found that having a wedge pillow with a u-shaped travel pillow to sleep on very helpful the first three nights. (Did I just write sleep? Hah! I mean to lie down while I read my Kindle using the book light. My sweetheart of a husband assured me that the light didn't bother him.) I took the travel pillow with me to the surgery center for the ride home (a little under two hours after my surgery was over because it was outpatient surgery). I also used an inexpensive bed pillow with arms along with the travel pillow when I wanted to sit up. Have to confess that I purchased these and practiced with them several days before the surgery to make sure they would be comfortable. I also found it helpful to have shirts and PJ tops that buttoned instead of pull over the head for the first few days.

One more tip and it explains "The Nutcracker" dream. For the week before surgery I surrounded myself with pleasant activities and prayers. I'm usually a news junkie but I turned it off. My husband and I watched only fun family movies. The night before surgery we watched "The Nutcracker Movie." That and the memory from a few days before of my son dancing with my five month old grandson to the Overture from The Nutcracker are what I think gave me pleasant dreams as I awakened.

Wishing you pleasant dreams and a quick recovery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome willow,

They will likely send you home with one of those fancy no leak ice bags to keep on your incision. If not,buy one and keep ice on your incision - it makes it feel so much better.

Get as much done around your house before surgery so you can recover. I had a 27 hour door to door experience, had no drain tube in the incision (ask your doctor if you will have one) and my incision is 3/4 inch. I felt so good the day I came home I cooked dinner - the next day I felt nailed to the floor and began my replacement med's. I had a TT, was diagnosed 7 years post delivery of my 2nd child. I suffered those 7 years and nobody could figure it was my thyroid, was on anti thyroid meds for 4.5 years and gave up trying to reach remission and had a TT.

I was on 600mg of Motrin by the 3rd day post TT and drove my self for labs 5 days post op. I hate being on prescription pain meds due to the intestinal slow down so I was determined to get off and the Motrin did it's trick and I slowly reduced that when the pain was going away. In the hospital I suggest you take as many pain meds as you can and whenever they offer. In my opinion the 1st 24 hours will be the worst but if you stay ahead of the pain it's manageable.

I suffered with fatigue post op and found out I was ferritin and vit D deficient. Those are 2 tests you should probably ask for as many of us with Graves are low in both. Take iron and calcium supplements 4 hours away from your replacement med's.

Hang around and we'll help you get your thyroid replacement in the right spot. Having proper replacement is the #1 most important thing post op.

I suggest you figure what your starting does for replacement would be - manufacture recommendation is 1.7 mcg per kilogram of weight. It's better to start a few mcg higher than lower if the dose does not go exact to available pills. If they do a total on you , replacement should be started within a few days post op.

Insist they test your Free T-4 and Free T-3 every time and do not let them dose you by TSH, ever.

Keep a log of doses and how you feel post op for help in adjusting doses.

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Like others have said the surgery is really not too bad. I had a complete TT this past Sept. The worst part for me was being sick from the anesthesia. I told them I didn't do well with anesthesia and they gave me stuff but it didn't help me. My surgery was about 3-3 1/2 hours long and my incision was 3 1/2 to 4 inches long due to the size of the thyroid goiter. They needed to make the incision larger to get the thing out. My voice was totally fine after surgery and my calcium levels were fine too. I stayed over 1 night and was released the next afternoon. I did feel crappy for the first week. I went from being really tired to be not able to sleep. Eventually it all evened out and I started feeling good. I am still working on getting my med dosage right.

Ann


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had my thyroid removed in September, 2011. Even though I had had U/S and all the nuclear scans every six months for over two years, my thyroid turned out to be three times bigger than the surgeon had expected and the surgery was a little more complicated - all four of my parathyroids were damaged.

I had to stay in the hospital for almost a week chomping on Tums and getting blood tests every 6 hours around the clock until my parathyroids decided to forgive and settle down and let my calcium level stabilize. I was never in any real pain though.

I actually felt quite well and wanted to go home but my calcium level had to reach a certain point before I could and even after I went home I had to return to the lab every day or so to be monitored.

I truly was never in pain! I came home from the hospital and a few days later took a day trip to a beloved relative's 95th birthday party. I was zonked by the time I got home but I never did take any pain medications nor have any swelling. I ate a regular diet in the hospital and was up walking around the day after my surgery. A neighbor happened to be hospitalized on the same floor and we visited quite a lot.


----------



## willow13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank You everyone! This information is very helpful. I feel much better knowing that many of you have felt good much sooner than I expected. I have my pre-op testing in the morning and so should hopefully know more then. I will be sure to have the suggested supplies on hand!

I will post again if I have more questions after tomorrow, or after its done!

Thanks again


----------

